# Chrome Plating Plastic at home



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

Okay guys a few weeks ago someone posted a link to a home plating kit. ANd there was some dicussion around conductivity and plastic and the process used.
Well heres the aswer for you. 
Silvaspray makes a conductive coating on plastic so you can use one of the home systems like those offered by MicroMark
http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/silvaspray.html


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

50 bux for 8 ounces? Damn, I wonder how much that can cover. And that doesn't even include the plating system itself, which is this I think.

http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/copychrome.htm

K. Diaz


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 1 2004, 12:41 PM
> *50 bux for 8 ounces? Damn, I wonder how much that can cover. And that doesn't even include the plating system itself, which is this I think.
> 
> http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/copychrome.htm
> ...


 I didn't see their kit, Micromark has one.
Call me later , whats your plan for Saturday?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?M...epartment&ID=98

ok, here's the micro mark kit, 36 bux isn't too bad, just depends on how much everything covers

K. Diaz


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 1 2004, 01:20 PM
> *http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?M...epartment&ID=98
> 
> ok, here's the micro mark kit, 36 bux isn't too bad, just depends on how much everything covers
> ...


 Yeah, hmmmm once we get our resin operation going! 
HEy did you get the email I cc'd you on?
HEy Duane may be at my place on SUnday, if he is do you want to cruise up?


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 1 2004, 01:20 PM
> *http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?M...epartment&ID=98
> 
> ok, here's the micro mark kit, 36 bux isn't too bad, just depends on how much everything covers
> ...


Yeah, hmmmm once we get our resin operation going! 
HEy did you get the email I cc'd you on?
HEy Duane may be at my place on SUnday, if he is do you want to cruise up?


Whoops, sory for the double post




Last edited by dag65 at Apr 1 2004, 01:31 PM


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Save your money, I have the conductive spray "Silvaspray" and all the kits and they ain't worth shit. The paint don't even conduct. I have the nickel, copy-chrome,gold,copper and I find it ain't worth it. Maybe I just need practise but I find your better off paying a professional plater to do it. Brandon


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Apr 1 2004, 02:10 PM
> *Save your money, I have the conductive spray "Silvaspray" and all the kits and they ain't worth shit. The paint don't even conduct. I have the nickel, copy-chrome,gold,copper and I find it ain't worth it. Maybe I just need practise but I find your better off paying a professional plater to do it. Brandon*


 Thanks for the scoop! 

and Dag, I'm definately up for a visit if Duane is coming up.

K. Diaz


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Apr 1 2004, 02:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BigPoppa @ Apr 1 2004, 02:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Apr 1 2004, 02:10 PM
> *Save your money, I have the conductive spray "Silvaspray" and all the kits and they ain't worth shit. The paint don't even conduct. I have the nickel, copy-chrome,gold,copper and I find it ain't worth it. Maybe I just need practise but I find your better off paying a professional plater to do it. Brandon*


Thanks for the scoop! 

and Dag, I'm definately up for a visit if Duane is coming up.

K. Diaz[/b][/quote]
My place at noon, you can help me load up the 68 :biggrin: 
HE said he will probably load up and hit the road so he may only be around an hour or so


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Apr 1 2004, 02:10 PM
> *Save your money, I have the conductive spray "Silvaspray" and all the kits and they ain't worth shit. The paint don't even conduct. I have the nickel, copy-chrome,gold,copper and I find it ain't worth it. Maybe I just need practise but I find your better off paying a professional plater to do it. Brandon*


 Any pictures????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i was browsing caswell's forum...and the people in there have had success with the plastic plating. You are supposed to spray it with the spray..then copper plate it, then use there triple chrome plating kit...I priced everything out and was upwards of 500-600 dollars.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dag65+Apr 1 2004, 04:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dag65 @ Apr 1 2004, 04:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Apr 1 2004, 02:10 PM
> *Save your money, I have the conductive spray "Silvaspray" and all the kits and they ain't worth shit. The paint don't even conduct. I have the nickel, copy-chrome,gold,copper and I find it ain't worth it. Maybe I just need practise but I find your better off paying a professional plater to do it. Brandon*


Any pictures????[/b][/quote]
Of my work or the kits ?


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA+Apr 1 2004, 04:12 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BoOtY_SnAtChA @ Apr 1 2004, 04:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of my work or the kits ?[/b][/quote]
The stuff you plated


----------

